# Does anyone recognize these Cannondale PX cranks (Sugino RD?)



## sworley (Sep 28, 2020)

These cranks came on my recently acquired Trek 720 with mixed bag components. I am now in the process of evaluating what stays and what goes. 

Do these cranks look familiar to anyone? A google search reveled nothing... They’re stamped Japan and RD-FL, having me cross my fingers they’re rebranded Sugino RD cranks. Any guidance would be appreciated as to their quality!


----------



## sworley (Oct 25, 2020)

Update: I believe these to be re-branded Sugino XD cranks from the 1990s. 5 bolt, 110 BCD.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 25, 2020)

It's a classy crank with that set-up.  Here's the XD I put on my Viner cross
compact double x9 using triple crank with chain guard





Just took these photos of the inside markings...
  Non-drive side - note XD mark near the BB - XD2 Left


 



Drive side




From the shape of the crank arms, along with that inside mark near the BB, I think your crank is Sugino RD


----------

